# Coding Inpt E&M And Medical Team Conference On The Same Day???



## Breezy (Jul 26, 2010)

If you have a Medicare patient thats is currently in inpatient status. Can the physician bill a Medical Team Conference(99366, 99367) along with a E&M Subsequent Visit (99231,99232, or 99233) on the same day? If so does a modifier need to be added to the medical team conference or e&m level code?

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 26, 2010)

Team conferences have a "B" payment status indicator which indicates a bundled service. 


Also...

*30.6.16 - Case Management Services (Codes 99362 and 99371 - 99373)*(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
B3-15512

A. Team Conferences
Team conferences (codes 99361-99362) may not be paid separately. Payment for these services is included in the payment for the services to which they relate.

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 26, 2010)

I received an email on this thread. Just to clarify...

CPT codes 99361-99362 were deleted and replaced with 99366-99368 effective 01/01/08 but remain bundled and not separately payable.  The previous guidance provided does not reflect the current codes (99366-99368) but the guidelines remain. Also, On page 29 of the CPT code book (right hand bottom)...

(99361, 99362 have been deleted.  To report, see 99366-99368)


----------

